# Cross Country



## TeenTog (Nov 13, 2013)

I recently shot the Schaumburg sectional and the Illinois State Cross Country Finals. As a cross country runner myself, it certainly made it easier in some ways (access to team tents, deep, deep knowledge of the sport, access to special areas, etc.), and they were really exciting events to shoot. Enjoy! C&C appreciated


----------



## TeenTog (Nov 13, 2013)

more


----------



## TeenTog (Nov 13, 2013)

even more


----------

